# Stocking my 120 gallon?



## fishfinatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so I am just finishing my cycle and am going to start stocking this bad boy. Right now Im moving 3 small clown loaches over and buying another. So total of 4 to start. I would also like to get a Black Ghost Knife, Oscar, and a Severum. How does this sound? Could I do more? Is this too much? The tank has lots of hiding places and a pipe for the Ghost Knife. It is also lightly planted with hardy plants in hope to surive the Oscar. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah that would be fine, i woudnt start with the clown loach, as they very fragile. even though you have cycle the tank i would wait for a while, get the severums first, they very hardy, i love what you are doing i reckon it look very nice, not a big fan of oscars but loads of people like them. i am looking to get big tank similar to your size. this is based on my knowledge of keeping those fish, what severums you are getting. ive breeded red neck severams and gb rams. i mite copy the fish you are getting once my tank is set up. have u tryed discus??


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Be carefull with the oscar, whatch it very closely, after you put it in, and after it grows a bit.

Some can be very aggressive, and some can be quite sociable.
Sometimes the aggression comes out after they've got some size on them.

Also remember, some fish have completely different temperaments at night.


----------



## fishfinatic (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok well Im not 100% sold on the Oscar, can you give me some other suggestions? Would it be better to just have a few severums and/or eartheaters. Maybe some firemouths?


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you looked at Jack Dempseys or Geophagus versions?


----------



## bobmanay (Jul 14, 2011)

fishfinatic said:


> Ok well Im not 100% sold on the Oscar, can you give me some other suggestions? Would it be better to just have a few severums and/or eartheaters. Maybe some firemouths?


what i suggest, try something that unusual/different, its more enjoyable to look at, i suggest do what you where gonna do in the first place, couple severums, knife fish etc. also put in an arowana. but do what you want to do as you are going to look at your tank the most.


----------



## fishfinatic (Oct 27, 2011)

How do Geophagus "Eartheaters" do with plants? I really do like these fish but same with the Oscar, Im worried about my live plants? Would they work? 

Also, Im heard about how aggresive Jack Demseys can be. Would they work in the aqaurium with the BGK and Clown Loaches?
Thanks


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

My geophogus' do not bother any of my live plants. Ive had three.

I think the JDs aggressiveness is fish specific as well.
Ive heard some are, but Ive had two and neither of them were.


----------

